# Messi ha vinto il Pallone d'oro 2012



## admin (29 Novembre 2012)

*Aggiornamento 7 Gennaio 2013

Messi ha vinto il pallone d'oro 2012. La notizia appare sul sito de l'Equipe

Messi, Ronaldo e Iniesta*: ecco i tre nomi che si contenderanno il *pallone d'oro 2012-2013*. I tre finalisti per il pallone d'oro riservato agli *allenatori *sono *Del Bosque*, *Guardiola* e *Mourinho*. 

I vincitori verranno annunciati e premiati la sera del *7 Gennaio* a Zurigo


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Novembre 2012)

Escluso clamorosamente Pirlo.Chissa' perche'!


----------



## Butcher (29 Novembre 2012)

A Pirlo nei finalisti ci credevano solo i filo-juventini.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Novembre 2012)

Che vergogna comq...escludere uno che ha vinto la cl ed FA cup a 35 anni da solo....

Poi allenatori...Guardiola l'anno scorso ha sbagliato praticamente tutto....

Vabbe dai parliamo di un premio ormai diventato davvero ridicolo


----------



## Hammer (29 Novembre 2012)

Scusate ma Di Matteo?


----------



## sheva90 (29 Novembre 2012)

Lo vince Don Andres a questo giro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Novembre 2012)

Drogba e Falcao meritavano sicuramente più di Messi e C.Ronaldo

Premio ridicolo


----------



## sheva90 (29 Novembre 2012)

In effetti i nomi sono sempre gli stessi da qualche anno a questa parte...


----------



## JulesWinnfield (29 Novembre 2012)

Cioè praticamente solo Spagna... inteso come Nazionale e giocatori che militano nella Liga...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Novembre 2012)

ma come non c'è pirlo? il fenomeno ma dai su  cmq ci doveva essere di matteo non guardiola, sta volta spero lo vinca iniesta se lo merita alla grande


----------



## drama 84 (29 Novembre 2012)

pallone d'oro a christina! se lo merita anche per l'euro12 che si e giocato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2012)

credo lo vincerà Ronaldo e quello allenatori Del Bosque


----------



## Snake (29 Novembre 2012)

Poker di Messi, i voti dei ct e capitani pesano 100 volte di più di quelli dei giornalisti, come glielo fecero vincere nel 2010 lo rivincerà quest'anno, giusto o sbagliato che sia (io lo darei ad Iniesta)


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Novembre 2012)

Spero li diano a Iniesta e Del Bosque.
I quali già li meritavano nel 2010, peraltro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2012)

Se non lo vince Iniesta è uno scandalo (di nuovo).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Novembre 2012)

Sarebbe epocale il quarto pallone d'oro di fila di Messi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Novembre 2012)

Iniesta è il calcio, ma non fa ascolti

La lotta è sempre tra Ronaldo e Messi, spero lo vinca Ronaldo sincramente


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Novembre 2012)

Iniesta lo meriterebbe e al posto dei soliti due, avrei preferito Drogba e Falcao. Per gli allenatori, tutta la vita Di Matteo, con lui il Chelsea è riuscito a vincere un champions evitando, un eliminazione sicura contro il Napoli e due grandissime imprese contro Barcellona e Bayern, con entrambe le squadre dominanti per tutte le partite disputate contro i Blues.


----------



## Ale (29 Novembre 2012)

Messi.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Novembre 2012)

Iniesta lo merita.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Novembre 2012)

Se lo meriterebbero più Iniesta o CR7 ma certo non sarà uno SCANDALO dovesse vincerlo il nano,cioè non parliamo di Bogdani ma di uno nella top 5 di sempre


----------



## juventino (29 Novembre 2012)

Tanto vincerà di nuovo Messi.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tanto vincerà di nuovo Messi.



....per inerzia...


----------



## Brain84 (29 Novembre 2012)

Sono 3 fenomeni anche se mi piacerebbe Iniesta


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2012)

Lo meriterebbe Iniesta, ma lo ha già vinto Messi


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Novembre 2012)

mi sono perso qualcosa dov'è Pirlo?!


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mi sono perso qualcosa dov'è Pirlo?!



In lizza per il Pallone di Diamante,quello d'Oro lo lascia ai pezzenti


----------



## Van The Man (30 Novembre 2012)

Potrebbero darlo direttamente a Messi, così si eviterebbero queste inutili sceneggiate. Quest'anno ci sarebbe dovuto essere un candidato unico, Ronaldo, ma ormai la prassi vuole che vinca l'argentino


----------



## prebozzio (30 Novembre 2012)

Ronaldo l'avrebbe meritato al 100% per gennaio-maggio, per aver trascinato il Real Madrid alla vittoria della liga.

Abbiamo però un Messi capocannoniere della Liga 2011-2012 con 50 (!) gol, capocannoniere della Champions League 2011-2012 con 14, capocannoniere della Liga attuale con 19 e della Champions (insieme ad altri, tra i quali Ronaldo) con 5.

Viene da chiedersi cosa debba fare Ronaldo di più per vincere il Pallone d'Oro, ma dall'altra parte c'è il giocatore più forte del mondo (e secondo alcuni della storia) che ha sta giocando il suo calcio migliore e abbattendo record di gol a suon di magie... Io, mi spiace per Cristina, lo darei a Messi. Però mi farebbe piacere lo vincesse uno dei due sfidanti.


----------



## rossovero (30 Novembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ronaldo l'avrebbe meritato al 100% per gennaio-maggio, per aver trascinato il Real Madrid alla vittoria della liga.
> 
> Abbiamo però un Messi capocannoniere della Liga 2011-2012 con 50 (!) gol, capocannoniere della Champions League 2011-2012 con 14, capocannoniere della Liga attuale con 19 e della Champions (insieme ad altri, tra i quali Ronaldo) con 5.
> 
> Viene da chiedersi cosa debba fare Ronaldo di più per vincere il Pallone d'Oro, ma dall'altra parte c'è il giocatore più forte del mondo (e secondo alcuni della storia) che ha sta giocando il suo calcio migliore e abbattendo record di gol a suon di magie... Io, mi spiace per Cristina, lo darei a Messi. Però mi farebbe piacere lo vincesse uno dei due sfidanti.



quoto. ma se vince iniesta mi spiace che non ne abbia vinto uno anche xavi


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Novembre 2012)

Sarei contento se lo vincesse Iniesta, ma purtroppo è capitato in periodo in cui ci sono dei mostri in avanti, penso un pò come fu per Baresi ai tempi.

Tornando al discorso, è vero che Ronaldo ha vinto la Liga, ma Messi si appresta a battere un record che durava da 40 anni.


----------



## Van The Man (30 Novembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ronaldo l'avrebbe meritato al 100% per gennaio-maggio, per aver trascinato il Real Madrid alla vittoria della liga.
> 
> Abbiamo però un Messi capocannoniere della Liga 2011-2012 con 50 (!) gol, capocannoniere della Champions League 2011-2012 con 14, capocannoniere della Liga attuale con 19 e della Champions (insieme ad altri, tra i quali Ronaldo) con 5.
> 
> Viene da chiedersi cosa debba fare Ronaldo di più per vincere il Pallone d'Oro, ma dall'altra parte c'è il giocatore più forte del mondo (e secondo alcuni della storia) che ha sta giocando il suo calcio migliore e abbattendo record di gol a suon di magie... Io, mi spiace per Cristina, lo darei a Messi. Però mi farebbe piacere lo vincesse uno dei due sfidanti.



Si, ma per il Pallone d'Oro c'è sempre un stato un criterio, non scritto ma riconosciuto nei fatti, che è quello che alle prestazioni individuali si deve accompagnare la vittoria della squadra. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, è sempre stato così. Invece sembra che col Barcellona e con Messi questo criterio sia sparito all'improvviso. Il 2010 fu l'apice dello scandalo, con il Mondiale, da sempre giudice unico, e pure il triplete interista, calpestati a favore dell'argentino. Quest'anno il Real ha vinto la Liga, con Ronaldo a furoreggiare, la Spagna l'Europeo, con Iniesta protagonista assoluto, e vincerà Messi. Che ha fatto mille miliardi di gol, ok, ma i trofei pesanti li hanno vinti gli altri


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Novembre 2012)

Ronaldo ha segnato 46 gol in 38 partite di Liga, segnando a tutte le squadre. Se non lo vince per quanto mi riguarda è uno scandalo.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Novembre 2012)

Messi è a 82 gol in 11 mesi. Se non segnasse più da qui al 31 dicembre vorrebbe dire che lui segna ogni 4 giorni e mezzo. Il calciatore più forte di sempre. Poche storie.

Sarebbe da darlo a Drogba. Ha vinto DA SOLO la CL.. Kakà l'ha vinto per meno (meritatissimo in ogni caso)...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Novembre 2012)

La vera classifica IMHO
Drogba: CL ed FA cup vinta da solo (35 anni)
Ronaldo: Semifinale CL Vincitore della liga e trascinato del PORTOGALLO EH al terzo posto usciti ai rigori solo contro la squadra piu forte al mondo.
Iniesta: Semifinale CL, Vincitore dell'europpeo.

Messi ha segnato tantissimo vero. Pero i gol si pesano anche eh, contro MIlan e Chelsea due squadre di calcio non il leverkoso. 3 gol su 3 rigori... 
Cioe per il premio dei gol c'è gia ed è LA SCARPA D'ORO che ha gia ricevuto, ma allora che senso ha?


----------



## prebozzio (30 Novembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Si, ma per il Pallone d'Oro c'è sempre un stato un criterio, non scritto ma riconosciuto nei fatti, che è quello che alle prestazioni individuali si deve accompagnare la vittoria della squadra. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, è sempre stato così. Invece sembra che col Barcellona e con Messi questo criterio sia sparito all'improvviso. Il 2010 fu l'apice dello scandalo, con il Mondiale, da sempre giudice unico, e pure il triplete interista, calpestati a favore dell'argentino. Quest'anno il Real ha vinto la Liga, con Ronaldo a furoreggiare, la Spagna l'Europeo, con Iniesta protagonista assoluto, e vincerà Messi. Che ha fatto mille miliardi di gol, ok, ma i trofei pesanti li hanno vinti gli altri


Sono d'accordo Van, io per esempio l'anno del triplete (e non mi vergognavo neanche al tempo di dirlo) l'avrei dato a Milito che aveva segnato gol decisivi in tutte le competizioni.
Per questo ho detto che lo darei a Messi, ma che mi farebbe piacere lo vincesse uno degli altri due: io non riesco a non premiarlo, ma so che per le regole non scritte del Pallone d'Oro dovrebbe andare ad altri.
Il problema è che del club campione d'Europa non verrà premiato nessuno (povero Drogba, almeno il podio...), che non hanno fatto incrocio tra Spagna e Real e che non c'è incrocio tra Spagna e Chelsea (Mata escluso, ma ovviamente non pervenuto all'Europeo).
Una volta bastava dominare il proprio campionato, se era il top d'Europa, vedi Nedved e Sheva per citare due esempi in Italia (anche se Andry si portava dietro il rigore alla Juve 2003). Adesso con Messi è un casino, perché un giocatore così dominante era tanto che non si vedeva...


----------



## Snake (30 Novembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Si, ma per il Pallone d'Oro c'è sempre un stato un criterio, non scritto ma riconosciuto nei fatti, che è quello che alle prestazioni individuali si deve accompagnare la vittoria della squadra. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, è sempre stato così. Invece sembra che col Barcellona e con Messi questo criterio sia sparito all'improvviso. Il 2010 fu l'apice dello scandalo, con il Mondiale, da sempre giudice unico, e pure il triplete interista, calpestati a favore dell'argentino. Quest'anno il Real ha vinto la Liga, con Ronaldo a furoreggiare, la Spagna l'Europeo, con Iniesta protagonista assoluto, e vincerà Messi. Che ha fatto mille miliardi di gol, ok, ma i trofei pesanti li hanno vinti gli altri



Non c'entra niente il Barca o Messi, è la fusione dei due premi che ha portato a questo. Ti ricordo che col vecchio sistema il pallone d'oro nel 2010 l'avrebbe vinto Snejder con Messi solo quarto. I voti dei ct e dei capitani delle nazionali sono numericamente superiori, se non sbaglio quasi il doppio dei giornalisti, spesso i loro voti non sono coincisi con quelli del pallone d'oro basta vedere l'albo d'oro. Mi ricordo un fifa word player vinto da Zidane nell'anno in cui non arrivò nemmeno sul podio del pallone d'oro. L'anno scorso Cristina nonostante avesse vinto solo la coppa del re (come il Messi di quest'anno) arrivò davanti sia a Xavi che a Iniesta. 

Il peccato originale è aver fuso i due premi, il vecchio sistema era un filino più oggettivo (anche se non ha evitato di vedere aborti di giocatori premiati per aver azzeccato un mese della loro carriera), con questo sistema vince il più forte e il più forte volente o nolente a livello individuale è stato Messi anche quest'anno nonostante non abbia vinto nulla. Se Ronaldo l'avesse battuto nel confronto individuale oltre che di squadra probabilmente quest'anno l'avrebbe spuntata lui, dico probabilmente perchè comunque se io capitano del Cile o CT della nazionale irlandese sono convinto che Messi sia il più forte del mondo al di là di quello che ha vinto lo voto lo stesso.

P.S. Ho visto il sondaggio su AS.com, che in spagna sta al Real Madrid come tuttosport sta alla Juventus, alla domanda chi meriterebbe il pallone d'oro plebiscito a favore di Messi, questo deve far riflettere.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Novembre 2012)

Quoto tutto Snake.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Novembre 2012)

se esistesse un minimo di giustizia lo dovrebbe vincere iniesta per tutto quel che sta facendo in questi anni,sia nel barça che nella nazionale spagnola.Ma credo lo vincerà ronaldo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Si, ma per il Pallone d'Oro c'è sempre un stato un criterio, non scritto ma riconosciuto nei fatti, che è quello che alle prestazioni individuali si deve accompagnare la vittoria della squadra. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, è sempre stato così. Invece sembra che col Barcellona e con Messi questo criterio sia sparito all'improvviso. Il 2010 fu l'apice dello scandalo, con il Mondiale, da sempre giudice unico, e pure il triplete interista, calpestati a favore dell'argentino. Quest'anno il Real ha vinto la Liga, con Ronaldo a furoreggiare, la Spagna l'Europeo, con Iniesta protagonista assoluto, e vincerà Messi. Che ha fatto mille miliardi di gol, ok, ma i trofei pesanti li hanno vinti gli altri


Questi 4 palloni d'oro però non sono bugiardi, non sono bugiardi perché Messi in questi quattro anni è stato il più forte del mondo.


----------



## Van The Man (30 Novembre 2012)

Se dobbiamo darlo necessariamente al più forte in assoluto allora tanto vale assegnarlo d'ufficio fino alla stagione 2022-23, perchè probabilmente il dominio di Messi si spingerà fino lì. Non significa che siano bugiardi, per l'amor del cielo, ma non mi va giù che si vada contro i criteri normalmente usati. Mi dà l'idea che ormai sia un premio ad personam. Per fare un paragone, è come se nella NBA l'MVP delle Finals fosse un giocatore della squadra sconfitta: non accadrà mai


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo darlo necessariamente al più forte in assoluto allora tanto vale assegnarlo d'ufficio fino alla stagione 2022-23, perchè probabilmente il dominio di Messi si spingerà fino lì. Non significa che siano bugiardi, per l'amor del cielo, ma non mi va giù che si vada contro i criteri normalmente usati. Mi dà l'idea che ormai sia un premio ad personam. *Per fare un paragone, è come se nella NBA l'MVP delle Finals fosse un giocatore della squadra sconfitta: non accadrà mai*



E' già successo Van! 

Anche se è stato un evento più unico che raro


----------



## MisterBet (30 Novembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo darlo necessariamente al più forte in assoluto allora tanto vale assegnarlo d'ufficio fino alla stagione 2022-23, perchè probabilmente il dominio di Messi si spingerà fino lì. Non significa che siano bugiardi, per l'amor del cielo, ma non mi va giù che si vada contro i criteri normalmente usati. Mi dà l'idea che ormai sia un premio ad personam. Per fare un paragone, è come se nella NBA l'MVP delle Finals fosse un giocatore della squadra sconfitta: non accadrà mai



I criteri normalmente usati quando c'erano due premi attenzione...il vecchio Pallone d'Oro in cui era necessario o quasi aver vinto qualcosa di importante per primeggiare non esiste più...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Novembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Si, ma per il Pallone d'Oro c'è sempre un stato un criterio, non scritto ma riconosciuto nei fatti, che è quello che alle prestazioni individuali si deve accompagnare la vittoria della squadra. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, è sempre stato così. Invece sembra che col Barcellona e con Messi questo criterio sia sparito all'improvviso. Il 2010 fu l'apice dello scandalo, con il Mondiale, da sempre giudice unico, e pure il triplete interista, calpestati a favore dell'argentino. Quest'anno il Real ha vinto la Liga, con Ronaldo a furoreggiare, la Spagna l'Europeo, con Iniesta protagonista assoluto, e vincerà Messi. Che ha fatto mille miliardi di gol, ok, ma i trofei pesanti li hanno vinti gli altri



menomale che hai detto tutto te...quest'anno o Ronaldo o Iniesta, ma lo vincerà Messi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo darlo necessariamente al più forte in assoluto allora tanto vale assegnarlo d'ufficio fino alla stagione 2022-23, perchè probabilmente il dominio di Messi si spingerà fino lì. Non significa che siano bugiardi, per l'amor del cielo, ma non mi va giù che si vada contro i criteri normalmente usati. Mi dà l'idea che ormai sia un premio ad personam. Per fare un paragone, è come se nella NBA l'MVP delle Finals fosse un giocatore della squadra sconfitta: non accadrà mai


Beh si, su questo ti do ragione. Nell'anno del mondiale ad esempio l'avrei dato a Sneijder, quest'anno invece a Drogba, quindi sfondi una porta aperta però non me la sento di gridare allo scandalo per un pallone d'oro a Messi.


----------



## Hammer (30 Novembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo darlo necessariamente al più forte in assoluto allora tanto vale assegnarlo d'ufficio fino alla stagione 2022-23, perchè probabilmente il dominio di Messi si spingerà fino lì. Non significa che siano bugiardi, per l'amor del cielo, ma non mi va giù che si vada contro i criteri normalmente usati.



Perfetto, ma a questo punto troviamo una soluzione univoca. Ovvero votiamo il giocatore che è stato REALMENTE più forte degli altri indipendentemente da "eh ma x ha vinto il mondiale", "y ha vinto la champions", "z ha vinto il campionato".


----------



## honestsimula (1 Dicembre 2012)

forse lo vince messi


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2013)

Domani la premiazione.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2013)

Vincerà di nuovo Messi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2013)

4 di fila...


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2013)

Dubbi zero, Messi, un alieno. Se non si rompe una gamba lo vince fino a 30 anni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Gennaio 2013)

Spero in Don Andres,ma vincerò ancora Messi.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Spero in Don Andres,ma vincerò ancora Messi.



....Messi ormai lo vince per inerzia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2013)

quello pare scontato invece per gli altri premi?
quello del miglior allenatore per me lo dovrebbe vincere Del Bosque perchè ha vinto un Europeo senza attaccanti con un gruppo che aveva vinto già tutto

la top 11 per me è:
Buffon
Alaba Thiago Silva Hummels Lahm
Pirlo Iniesta David Silva
Ronaldo Ibrahimovic Messi

il gol dico quello di Neymar


----------



## prebozzio (7 Gennaio 2013)

Terzino destro sicuro Sergio Ramos e portiere Casillas


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Terzino destro sicuro Sergio Ramos e portiere Casillas



Le cose migliori le ha fatte da centrale (in Nazionale ha giocato solo lì),penso che lo metteranno lì a fianco di Thiagone.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Le cose migliori le ha fatte da centrale (in Nazionale ha giocato solo lì),penso che lo metteranno lì a fianco di Thiagone.


Può darsi, ma di solito non stanno così attenti ai dettagli (infatti spesso vengono fuori formazioni improponibili tatticamente  )


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Seguendo i ruoli della premiazione:
PT Buffon
TD Daniel Alves
DC Thiago Silva
DC Hummels
TS Lahm
CD ???
CC Xavi
TQ Iniesta 
CS Ronaldo
AT Messi
AT Cavani/Falcao

CD proprio non saprei... e ho sacrificato Ibrahimovic per Messi e uno tra Cavani e Falcao che secondo meritano davvero tanto.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2013)

Noi aspettiamo Mastour


----------



## esjie (7 Gennaio 2013)

Per me lo vince Ronaldo, io lo darei a Falcao cmq.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2013)

Onestamente questa sarebbe la classifica del pallone d'oro,che dovrebbe essere.

Drogba/Iniesta
Iniesta/Drogba
Ronaldo

Giustamente Messi ha fatto 384584954 gol e si è beccato la scarpa d'oro. Ma cosa ha vinto con la squadra? Una misera coppad el rey onestamente non sufficiente.

Se è una questiono di "chi segn di piu" e non " cosa vinci con la squadra" allora si toglie la scarpa d'oro, argento e quant'altro..e si dai Pallone d'Oro...


----------



## Snake (7 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Seguendo i ruoli della premiazione:
> PT Buffon
> TD Daniel Alves
> DC Thiago Silva
> ...


Dani Alves quest'anno ha fatto ridere. Lahm a destra che è stato il miglior terzino dell'annata per distacco e uno tra Alba e Marcelo a sinistra che comunque caschi caschi bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente questa sarebbe la classifica del pallone d'oro,che dovrebbe essere.
> 
> Drogba/Iniesta
> Iniesta/Drogba
> ...



si infatti questa storia ha stufato anche per rispetto nei confronti dei spagnoli...un altro furto dopo quello del 2010, di Raul e dicevano anche Butragueno


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

*Leo messi ha vinto il pallone d'oro 2013. La notizia è appena apparsa sul sito de L'Equipe.*


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ops, ora hanno eliminato la pagina, prima c'era.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ma come? La cerimonia manco è iniziata...WTF? Che truccata comq


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ops, ora hanno eliminato la pagina, prima c'era.



Cioè?Gaffe dei gestori del sito?


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sì c'era. Ora hanno inserito i punti interrogativi al posto del nome del vincitore nell'albo d'oro. Comunque lascio il titolo così, perchè lo ha vinto lui


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come? La cerimonia manco è iniziata...WTF? Che truccata comq



Perché chi pensi che vinca?


----------



## Snake (7 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Sì, eccola


----------



## Hammer (7 Gennaio 2013)

snake ha scritto:


>



wtf!


----------



## hiei87 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Lo avrei dato a Iniesta tutta la vita, ma era scontato l'avrebbe vinto Messi, non fosse altro che per il record di gol...
Messi e il Barcellona sono il giocatore e la squadra più forti, e hanno nel mondo e verso la stampa un'immagine perfetta, linda, immacolata e ideale per rappresentare il calcio.
Sono convinto che se Ronaldo avesse avuto la testa e l'aspetto di Messi, e magari avesse giocato nel Barcellona, quest anno avrebbe vinto lui....In ogni caso questo esito ci sta tutto e non è di certo scandaloso. Stiamo parlando di uno dei più forti di tutti i tempi, anche se in proporzione 4 palloni d'oro a 25 anni sono forse troppi...


----------



## Snake (7 Gennaio 2013)

Blatter avrà fatto qualche telefonata


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ma che imbranati 

P.S. Complimenti ai segugi di MW,la notizia non è ancora apparsa su nessun sito


----------



## Ale (7 Gennaio 2013)

è il migliore, è normale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Gennaio 2013)

Non ne meritava 4, quest'anno si, ma non ha vinto nulla. Il 2010 e 11 dovevano andare ad Iniesta e Ronaldo


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non ne meritava 4, quest'anno si, ma non ha vinto nulla. Il 2010 e 11 dovevano andare ad Iniesta e Ronaldo



Beh..aspè 4 non ne meritava e sono d'accordo

Nel 2010 è stato rubato
Nel 2011 NO, ha vinto la CL facendo doppieta al bernabeu in semifinale. Suo di diritto...
Quest'anno lo dovevano prendere Drogba, iniesta, ronaldo ,falcao...gente ha vinto qualcosa non una coppa del rey...

Vabbe ormai è andata cosi


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

stanno facendo la cerimonia lunga 3 anni come sempre-.- avrei preferito iniesta se lo meritava, messi pero quest'anno ha battuto ogni record quindi


----------



## Snake (7 Gennaio 2013)

Gullit ormai fa il presentatore, è il Fabrizio Frizzi olandese 

C'è Sheva


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

ECCOLA:

*casillas

dani alves-pique-sergio ramos-marcelo

xabi alonso-xavi-iniesta

messi-falcao-ronaldo​*


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Gennaio 2013)

Mamma mia che farsa la squadra dell'anno


----------



## Snake (7 Gennaio 2013)

Alves dentro e Lahm fuori, ahahahahaahhahahaahahhahahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

tutta barca e real tranne falcao.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2013)

Yaya toure fece una grandissima stagione in premier...cioe ma come si fa a mettere solo gente della liga?


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

*premio per il migliore allenatore e: VINCENTE DEL BOSQUE*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ridicolo sto premio ormai


----------



## Hammer (7 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;94024 ha scritto:


> ECCOLA:
> 
> *casillas
> 
> ...



Ma è uno scherzo?


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Gennaio 2013)

thiago silva se lo sono dimenticati da qualche parte!!

del bosque miglior allenatore RIDICOLO


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma è uno scherzo?



no


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ma come si è presentato?


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

*lionel messi vince il pallone d'oro*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Gennaio 2013)

Che farsa


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

quest'anno meritato grande lionel, ronaldo a rosica


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Gennaio 2013)

Impensabile che Iniesta possa smettere di giocare senza nemmeno un Pallone d'Oro.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2013)

L'unico dispiacere va ad Iniesta questo ha vinto un Mondiale da protagonista un Europpeo da protagonista, e per due volte sono andati a darlo ad uno che ha vinto il nulla


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'unico dispiacere va ad Iniesta questo ha vinto un Mondiale da protagonista un Europpeo da protagonista, e per due volte sono andati a darlo ad uno che ha vinto il nulla



Il pallone d'oro è una farsa.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

Come anticipato...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> ECCOLA:
> 
> *casillas
> 
> ...



questa poi...Lahm e Thiago Silva dove sono?? a centrocampo al posto di Xabi Alonso avrei messo David Silva


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Per me il Pallone d'Oro non è poi così scandaloso. Ha fatto una stagione pazzesca.


----------



## smallball (7 Gennaio 2013)

la formazione top11 versione Liga e' solo una pagliacciata

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per me il Pallone d'Oro non è poi così scandaloso. Ha fatto una stagione pazzesca.


io trovo scandalosa la formazione top 11


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ma scusate ma i criteri sono gli stessi?
Cioe vale ancora la regole del "cosa vinci con la squadra"?
Se è stata tolta allora non ha proprio senso continuare con ste pagliacciate, Messi è il piu forte al mondo ma dei 4 solo 2 volte lo ha meritato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;94061 ha scritto:


> quest'anno meritato grande lionel, ronaldo a rosica



sisi meritatissimo come quello del 2010...Messi è il numero 1 ma quest'anno non lo meritava, questo è furbo quanto forte...Iniesta ha vinto da protagonista 1 Europeo, è stato derubato nel 2010 quando aveva vinto 1 Mondiale segnando in Finale

Ronaldo quest'anno sfortunatissimo, ok che ha vinto la Liga e ha fatto 60 gol in Stagione, ma per 2 rigori non è andato in Finale di Champions e dell'Europeo...una sfiga assoluta

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ma i criteri sono gli stessi?
> Cioe vale ancora la regole del "cosa vinci con la squadra"?
> Se è stata tolta allora non ha proprio senso continuare con ste pagliacciate, Messi è il piu forte al mondo ma dei 4 solo 2 volte lo ha meritato.



si dal 2010 è stata tolta...ma chissà per quale motivo


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ma i criteri sono gli stessi?
> Cioe vale ancora la regole del "cosa vinci con la squadra"?
> Se è stata tolta allora non ha proprio senso continuare con ste pagliacciate, Messi è il piu forte al mondo ma dei 4 solo 2 volte lo ha meritato.



No. Viene premiato il miglior calciatore del mondo. I trofei vinti non c'entrano più nulla.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Gennaio 2013)

quest'anno è meritato!!l'unico dei 4 che non doveva vincere è stato quello del 2010 che doveva andare ad iniesta


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> No. Viene premiato il miglior calciatore del mondo. I trofei vinti non c'entrano più nulla.



E allora è giusto così!


----------



## DR_1 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Non mettere Drogba e Pirlo nella top 11 è scandaloso, non il pallone d'oro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Dani Alves quest'anno ha fatto ridere. Lahm a destra che è stato il miglior terzino dell'annata per distacco e uno tra Alba e Marcelo a sinistra che comunque caschi caschi bene.


L'ho inserito d'ufficio Alves, non l'ho proprio seguito infatti


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ancora Messi, complimenti ma penso quest'anno lo meritasse di più Iniesta, o comunque Ronaldo. Per chi segna più gol c'è già un premio, qui dovrebbe vincere un trascinatore, Iniesta ha vinto l'Europeo, Ronaldo la Liga e quasi in finale il Portogallo, Messi? La Coppa del Re.


----------



## Gnagnazio (7 Gennaio 2013)

Pallone d'oro per avere vinto... una coppa di Spagna...  

Ridocoli


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Gennaio 2013)

io avrei inserito nella top 3 drogba...pirlo poteva entrare nella top ten ma non di più


----------



## Snake (7 Gennaio 2013)

Quando poi capirete che tutto questo è figlio della fusione dei due premi sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi, si può contestare solo il pallone d'oro 2010, gli altri di Messi sono stra meritati. Comunque è nella leggenda, non che gli servisse questo pallone d'oro, però quattro palloni d'oro di fila è assurdo, fin'ora il record imbattuto fu quello di Platini. Qualcuno batterà mai il record di Messi ? Penso proprio di no.


----------



## chicagousait (7 Gennaio 2013)

Premio meritato, record di 4 palloni d'oro di seguito, giocatore forte, mille gol a stagione ma ora basta. Facciamo vincere altri. Purchè non sia Cristino Ronaldo perchè vedere le sue espressioni quando vincono gli altri è impagabile


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quando poi capirete che tutto questo è figlio della fusione dei due premi sarà sempre troppo tardi



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Gennaio 2013)

La cosa veramente ridicola della serata è stata la top 11,una vera e propria pagliacciata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quando poi capirete che tutto questo è figlio della fusione dei due premi sarà sempre troppo tardi



si a questo punto dato che hanno fatto sta cavolata potevano cambiare il nome del premio, perchè tutti sanno che il pallone d'oro va in base ai trofei...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, si può contestare solo il pallone d'oro 2010, gli altri di Messi sono stra meritati. Comunque è nella leggenda, non che gli servisse questo pallone d'oro, però quattro palloni d'oro di fila è assurdo, fin'ora il record imbattuto fu quello di Platini. Qualcuno batterà mai il record di Messi ? Penso proprio di no.



Peccato che ai tempi di Maradona il premio fosse riservato agli europei....e Van Basten si sia ritirato troppo presto...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, si può contestare solo il pallone d'oro 2010, gli altri di Messi sono stra meritati. Comunque è nella leggenda, non che gli servisse questo pallone d'oro, però quattro palloni d'oro di fila è assurdo, fin'ora il record imbattuto fu quello di Platini. Qualcuno batterà mai il record di Messi ? Penso proprio di no.



Perche no??? I recod sono fatti per essere infranti, arrivera qualcun'altro e ne vincera 5...

Poi puo anche darsi che le regole veranno ancora cambiate eh...

ps: Platini vinse 3 palloni d'oro in un campionato che vale 5-6 volte questo spagnolo.. per dire eh...


----------



## Butcher (7 Gennaio 2013)

Squadra dell'anno davvero davvero ridicola!
Sergio Ramos, Dani Alves non so dove siano usciti. Anche Xabi Alonso era un mezzo intruso.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, si può contestare solo il pallone d'oro 2010, gli altri di Messi sono stra meritati. Comunque è nella leggenda, non che gli servisse questo pallone d'oro, però quattro palloni d'oro di fila è assurdo, fin'ora il record imbattuto fu quello di Platini. Qualcuno batterà mai il record di Messi ? Penso proprio di no.



4?! Se non si spacca qualcosa, lo vincerà fino a 35 anni. Non c'è nessuno, a livello individuale, che possa insidiarlo. Altra categoria.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2013)

Xavi, xavi alonso, serigio ramona,dani alves e piquet sono intrusissimi. Falcao è un grandissimo ma avrei messo drogba al suo posto dai droga fece una stagione grandissima.

Lahm, thiago silva, yaya toure e pirlo sicuramente dovevano starci dentro imho...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> 4?! Se non si spacca qualcosa, lo vincerà fino a 35 anni. Non c'è nessuno, a livello individuale, che possa insidiarlo. Altra categoria.


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], ok è il migliore ma vorrei vederlo in un campionato diverso, non credo che farebbe tutti questi gol....


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (7 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], ok è il migliore ma vorrei vederlo in un campionato diverso, non credo che farebbe tutti questi gol....



Se giocasse in Italia sarebbe un giocatore tipo El92..


----------



## Snake (7 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si a questo punto dato che hanno fatto sta cavolata potevano cambiare il nome del premio, perchè tutti sanno che il pallone d'oro va in base ai trofei...



_I criteri per l'assegnazione del premio sono descritti nell'articolo 10 del relativo regolamento:
insieme delle prestazioni individuali e di squadra durante l'anno preso in considerazione;
valore del giocatore (talento e fair play);
carriera;
personalità, carisma._

E' uno dei criteri quello che si è vinto con la squadra non l'unico, poi ognuno vota con la propria testa, non è che gli puoi imporre di votare tizio o caio


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Se giocasse in Italia sarebbe un giocatore tipo El92..



Questo non credo ma un ridimensionamento forse ci sarebbe....


----------



## juventino (7 Gennaio 2013)

Top 11 a dir poco ridicola. Lahm, Thiago Silva e Pirlo fuori non si possono vedere.


----------



## Hammer (7 Gennaio 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Non mettere Drogba e Pirlo nella top 11 è scandaloso, non il pallone d'oro.



Pirlo il pallone d'oro lo poteva vincere anni fa. Metterlo nella top11 sinceramente mi sembra troppo, nel 2012.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo non credo ma un ridimensionamento forse ci sarebbe....



basta vedere il ballo che gli ha fatto fare nesta la scorsa stagione


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> basta vedere il ballo che gli ha fatto fare nesta la scorsa stagione



Nesta


----------



## rossovero (7 Gennaio 2013)

Un premio dato a un singolo che gioca in una squadra è di per sè una contraddizione. Anche il criterio che le vittorie di squadra dovrebbero essere decisive fa discutere: il merito di quelle vittorie è sempre del singolo? Io direi di no, non completamente almeno. Drogba ha vinto da solo la Champions? Sì e no, se c'era un portiere un attimo più pippa di Cech il Bayern era campione a quest'ora.
Ci sono giocatori scarsi che avendo giocato in grandi squadre hanno vinto molto di più di campioni in squadrette e altri grandissimi che per ruolo non l'hanno vinto.
Detto questo, trovo che non sia scandaloso l'ennesimo Pallone d'oro a Messi, eppure mi spiace che gente come Xavi, Iniesta o Drogba non lo vincano, perchè l'avrebbero meritato.


----------



## Brain84 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Vabè è il più forte, pochi ca..i


----------



## sheva90 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Il piu forte di sempre.


----------



## BB7 (7 Gennaio 2013)

è il più forte


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

*Pirlo e Prandelli settimi nelle rispettive classifiche*


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Il piu forte di sempre.



Attualmente senza dubbio, di sempre non credo. Hanno giocato in periodi diversi e contesti diversi ma Maradona per me rimane insuperato e forse insuperabile.


----------



## Brain84 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Attualmente senza dubbio, di sempre non credo. Hanno giocato in periodi diversi e contesti diversi ma Maradona per me rimane insuperato e forse insuperabile.



concordo in pieno


----------



## prebozzio (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Voti campanilisti del Pallone d'Oro*

Spulciando tra i voti del Pallone d'Oro di capitani e allenatori, è facile notare alcuni voti "curiosi": un po' come al televoto, quando parenti e fans club si mettono a votare per aiutare parenti e eroi 

Il capitano della *Colombia *per esempio ha messo come primo nel suo podio *Falcao*, ma qui poco da dire vista la strepitosa stagione giocata da Radamel. Proseguendo in ordine alfabetico di nazionalità, guarda caso *Buffon *darebbe il suo Pallone d'Oro a *Pirlo*, compagno in bianconero e azzurro; e *Vucinic *segue a ruota l'amico, mettendo al primo e al secondo posto *Buffon *e *Pirlo *(ma al terzo Ibra ).
*Sneijder *vede come miglior giocatore dell'anno *Van Persie*, e per finire il capitano della Spagna e del Real *Casillas *giudica il numero uno del 2013 *Sergio Ramos* (in barba ai compagni azulgrana in nazionale e a Cristina).

Simpatici anche i voti di un paio di allenatori: *Low *della Germania dice che i due migliori sono stati *Ozil *e *Neuer*, mentre per *Prandelli **Pirlo *e *Buffon*.

Un pazzo l'allenatore della Tailandia, un certo *Schaefer*, che ha messo al primo posto *Sergio Busquets*. Che abbia qualche tresca nascosta?


----------



## Butcher (8 Gennaio 2013)

A testimonianza del fatto che questo premio è, ora più che mai, ridicolo.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A testimonianza del fatto che questo premio è, ora più che mai, ridicolo.



+1

Molto meglio quando ad assegnarlo erano i giornalisti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Gennaio 2013)

Per votare Busquets o devi essere completamente fatto o lui stesso ti deve minacciare di mandarti a casa Yaya Tourè a stuprarti tutta la famiglia o devi confondere il pallone d'oro con l'oscar come miglior attore


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Gennaio 2013)

Che schifezza ormai

Sul podio vanno i migliori eh, però Iniesta lo avrebbe meritato l'anno del Mondiale per dire, e quest'anno o il precedente lo avrebbe meritato Ronaldo.

Ricordo che l'anno scorso il Real è riuscito a battere il Barcellona proprio con Ronaldo, che ha segnato pure in semifinale di CL una doppietta, al Camp Nou...


----------



## juventino (8 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> +1
> 
> Molto meglio quando ad assegnarlo erano i giornalisti.



Esatto. Non a caso per far votare giocatori e C.T. ci stava il FIFA World Player. L'unione fra i due premi è stata un disastro.


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sposto tutto nella discussione sul pallone d'oro
[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Oramai è il "premio Farsa",in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Snake (8 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Che schifezza ormai
> 
> Sul podio vanno i migliori eh, però Iniesta lo avrebbe meritato l'anno del Mondiale per dire, e quest'anno o il precedente lo avrebbe meritato Ronaldo.
> 
> Ricordo che l'anno scorso il Real è riuscito a battere il Barcellona proprio con Ronaldo, che ha segnato pure in semifinale di CL una doppietta, al Camp Nou...


Ronaldo nel 2011? E per cosa di grazia? Quello dell'anno scorso è uno dei palloni d'oro più indiscutibili di sempre. 

Comunque butto già qualche numero:

97 capitani su 170 hanno votato Messi, 57%

113 ct su 170 hanno votato Messi, 66%.

Sommati fanno 210 su 340, 61% dei voti. Un plebiscito, son gli stessi colleghi che glielo fanno vincere con ste percentuali bulgare, fatevela qualche domanda.

P.S. A differenza del 2010 quest'anno l'avrebbe vinto anche coi voti dei giornalisti.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (8 Gennaio 2013)

Faccio un paragone col Basket: l'MVP dell'anno lo vince il giocatore più forte o quello che nell'anno è stato più determinante e che ha meglio giocato? Per dire: se LBJ o Kobe non vincono nulla glielo si da lo stesso?


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Faccio un paragone col Basket: l'MVP dell'anno lo vince il giocatore più forte o quello che nell'anno è stato più determinante e che ha meglio giocato? Per dire: se LBJ o Kobe non vincono nulla glielo si da lo stesso?



Quello però è l'MVP delle Finals, che è diverso dal Pallone d'Oro. L'MVP delle Finals riguarda appunto le Finali NBA, mentre il Pallone d'Oro riguarda tutto l'anno.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (8 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quello però è l'MVP delle Finals, che è diverso dal Pallone d'Oro. L'MVP delle Finals riguarda appunto le Finali NBA, mentre il Pallone d'Oro riguarda tutto l'anno.



Ma a questo punto, e qui cito Rossonerosemper che su Twitter oggi me lo ha fatto notare, lo si è dato a Messi nell'anno in cui ha vinto solo una coppa di Spagna, mentre non lo si è mai dato a Ibra perché si è sempre detto che aveva vinto poco o nulla a livello europeo. Quest'anno Messi ha perso contro Cristiano Ronaldo e contro Drogba. Se è un premio che deve darsi al più forte in assoluto allora Messi vincerà fino a quando giocherà a calcio, se è un premio al migliore in un dato anno, allora quest'anno glielo si è dato ingiustamente.


----------



## Snake (8 Gennaio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Faccio un paragone col Basket: l'MVP dell'anno lo vince il giocatore più forte o quello che nell'anno è stato più determinante e che ha meglio giocato? Per dire: se LBJ o Kobe non vincono nulla glielo si da lo stesso?



L'anno scorso l'MVP l'ha vinto Lebron nonostante OKC, Bulls e Spurs avessero un record di squadra migliore


----------



## honestsimula (8 Gennaio 2013)

E' solo un riconoscimento, fotte **** a iniesta.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Ma a questo punto, e qui cito Rossonerosemper che su Twitter oggi me lo ha fatto notare, lo si è dato a Messi nell'anno in cui ha vinto solo una coppa di Spagna, mentre non lo si è mai dato a Ibra perché si è sempre detto che aveva vinto poco o nulla a livello europeo. Quest'anno Messi ha perso contro Cristiano Ronaldo e contro Drogba. Se è un premio che deve darsi al più forte in assoluto allora Messi vincerà fino a quando giocherà a calcio, se è un premio al migliore in un dato anno, allora quest'anno glielo si è dato ingiustamente.



Non è una questione di darlo al più forte in assoluto, ma al più forte in un determinato anno. Messi avrà vinto solo una Coppa di Spagna, ma è stato il più forte nel 2012. Più di Ronaldo che ha vinto la Liga imho. Inoltre da quando sono stati fusi i due premi il Pallone d'Oro non lo si da più al giocatore che ha vinto un trofeo importante, ma al giocatore più forte nell'anno solare. Messi, per me, è stato più forte di tutti quest'anno. Il 2010, anno della fusione tra FIFA World Player e Pallone d'Oro, invece non lo è stato ed infatti fu una vergogna assegnarglielo.


----------



## Gnagnazio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Attualmente senza dubbio, di sempre non credo. Hanno giocato in periodi diversi e contesti diversi ma Maradona per me rimane insuperato e forse insuperabile.



Messi è due categorie sopra Maradona.

Maradona è sopravalutalo. Troppo.


----------



## Butcher (8 Gennaio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Messi è due categorie sopra Maradona.
> 
> Maradona è sopravalutalo. Troppo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A testimonianza del fatto che questo premio è, ora più che mai, ridicolo.



una pagliacciata...ripeto per me nel 2010 dovevano cambiare il nome al premio


----------



## Doctore (8 Gennaio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Messi è due categorie sopra Maradona.
> 
> Maradona è sopravalutalo. Troppo.


ma maradona giocava contro dei difensori che sapevano marcare...Per esempio nesta che reputo uno dei piu grandi difensori degli ultimi anni e' due categorie sotto ai difensori degli anni 80 fine anni 90 di pari livello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> P.S. A differenza del 2010 quest'anno l'avrebbe vinto anche coi voti dei giornalisti.



non centra niente perchè è cambiato il criterio...se il Pallone D'oro non si univa con il Fifa World Player quest'anno non andava neanche sul podio...avanti a lui ci sarebbero Iniesta, Ronaldo, Drogba, Xavi e Pirlo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> ma maradona giocava contro dei difensori che sapevano marcare...Per esempio nesta che reputo uno dei piu grandi difensori degli ultimi anni e' due categorie sotto ai difensori degli anni 80 fine anni 90 di pari livello.



vero che i difensori di oggi non sanno marcare e neanche togliere un pallone, ma Nesta è tra i 5 difensori più forti di sempre...con Maldini è il più forte del calcio moderno


----------



## Snake (8 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non centra niente perchè è cambiato il criterio...se il Pallone D'oro non si univa con il Fifa World Player quest'anno non andava neanche sul podio...avanti a lui ci sarebbero Iniesta, Ronaldo, Drogba, Xavi e Pirlo


Si, metticene qualcun altro lol. I criteri son gli stessi del 2010, la differenza è che mentre quell'anno coi soli voti dei giornalisti sarebbe arrivato QUARTO (con Snejder vincitore) quest'anno avrebbe vinto comunque visto che ha avuto la maggioranza delle preferenze anche dai giornalisti, non me lo sto inventando io, c'è la tabella sul sito della fifa con tutti i voti.


----------



## Gnagnazio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma maradona giocava contro dei difensori che sapevano marcare...Per esempio nesta che reputo uno dei piu grandi difensori degli ultimi anni e' due categorie sotto ai difensori degli anni 80 fine anni 90 di pari livello.



Maradona è il giocatore più pompato e sopravalutato della storia del calcio. Sto giocatore è pompato dalla stampa italiana da troppo tempo ormai. Anche in Argentina, lo dicono. Sto giocatore ha fatto niente per meritarsi il titolo di migliore giocatore al mondo.

Messi, invece, sta scrivendo la storia del calcio. E' il migliore senza discussione.




Messi sta facendo la storia del calcio, sta battendo TUTTI i ricordi possibili.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Gennaio 2013)

Mancano clamorosamente nella top 11:
Drogba, CL da solo;
Thiago il più forte difensore al mondo.

Mancano abbastanza clamorosamente:
il secondo difensore più forte al mondo, Hummels;
Pirlo, scudetto più finale Europeo.


----------



## Doctore (8 Gennaio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Maradona è il giocatore più pompato e sopravalutato della storia del calcio. Sto giocatore è pompato dalla stampa italiana da troppo tempo ormai. Anche in Argentina, lo dicono. Sto giocatore ha fatto niente per meritarsi il titolo di migliore giocatore al mondo.
> 
> Messi, invece, sta scrivendo la storia del calcio. E' il migliore senza discussione.
> 
> ...


magari fra 10 anni diro' che e' il giocatore piu forte.Sono ancora del parere che Zidane e Ronaldo(quello vero) li reputo superiori a messi per il momento.


----------



## BB7 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Il paradosso e allo stesso tempo la riprova che Messi è superiore a Maradona la si evince dal fatto che Diego stesso lo ha ammesso più di una volta... è palese che solo qui in Italia si hanno ancora dubbi riguardo un ragazzo che oltre a vincere tutto sta battendo record che sembravano intoccabili. Senza parlare delle qualità individuali mai viste


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> magari fra 10 anni diro' che e' il giocatore piu forte.Sono ancora del parere che Zidane e Ronaldo(quello vero) li reputo superiori a messi per il momento.



Per Zidane ho sempre nutrito un amore calcistico enorme, guardarlo giocare e toccare il pallone è stata una delle cose più belle che si siano mai visti su un campo di calcio, lo considero il miglior trequartista di sempre e quello che ha fatto in carriera è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Detto questo, però, non ha l'impatto devastante che hanno (o hanno avuto) Messi, Maradona, Ronaldo e pochissimi altri. Questo ovviamente soprattutto per ruolo e caratteristiche fisiche (e preciso che tecnicamente non ha niente da invidiare a nessuno).

Su Ronaldo, invece, il discorso è diverso. A 22 anni (quando si è rotto la prima volta) aveva già oltre 200 gol tra i professionisti (Messi al momento è quasi a 300, ma ha iniziato a segnare sul serio a 22 anni). Il Ronaldo di quegli anni era semplicemente una macchina da gol, lo vedevi prendere palla sulla trequarti e dopo 5 secondi te lo ritrovavi a segnare a porta vuota. Penso che sia stato il giocatore più devastante ed incisivo della storia del calcio e non oso pensare cosa avrebbe potuto fare senza gli infortuni. Probabilmente avrebbe 4-5 palloni d'oro in più ed oggi si accosterebbe Messi a Ronaldo e non a Maradona...

Messi sta strapazzando tutti i record in una squadra stellare (Maradona non ha mai giocato in una squadra veramente forte) e probabilmente se continuerà così si potrà sicuramente dire che è il più forte. Di certo, non può arrivare ancora ad un Mondiale a fare la figura che ha fatto in Sud Africa...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Gennaio 2013)

Già Ronaldo (il brasiliano) è stato semplicemente sfortunato con tutti gli infortuni, altrimenti avrebbe avuto qualche pallone d'oro in piu.

Ronaldo comunque è stato il miglior giocatore in 2 mondiali consecutivi, nel secondo segno 8 gol....

Roba mica da poco...


----------



## MisterBet (8 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque si sparla tanto del fatto che votano gli allenatori della nazionale del Burundi o del Madagascar poi vai a vedere e questi tizi hanno votato Messi mentre degli scienziati del calcio come Prandelli e Loew hanno votato Pirlo e Özil guardando al proprio orticello...a quel punto c'ha più dignità il voto dei primi due che quello del ct italiano e di quello tedesco...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Si, metticene qualcun altro lol. I criteri son gli stessi del 2010, la differenza è che mentre quell'anno coi soli voti dei giornalisti sarebbe arrivato QUARTO (con Snejder vincitore) quest'anno avrebbe vinto comunque visto che ha avuto la maggioranza delle preferenze anche dai giornalisti, non me lo sto inventando io, c'è la tabella sul sito della fifa con tutti i voti.



ho sbagliato a scrivere, volevo dire che i criteri sono cambiati dal 2010...se non venivano cambiati Messi non vinceva quello del 2010 e nemmeno questo perchè si dava quasi sempre in base ai trofei, quest'anno è ovvio che i giornalisti hanno votato Messi perchè si vota il più forte


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Gennaio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Maradona è il giocatore più pompato e sopravalutato della storia del calcio. Sto giocatore è pompato dalla stampa italiana da troppo tempo ormai. Anche in Argentina, lo dicono. Sto giocatore ha fatto niente per meritarsi il titolo di migliore giocatore al mondo.
> 
> Messi, invece, sta scrivendo la storia del calcio. E' il migliore senza discussione.
> 
> ...



Maradona va oltre il calcio.......quando lo capirete

Anche se non sei argentino e napoletano capisci che Maradona è qualcosa di più di un calciatore,è un eroe romantico

Messi è stato un fenomeno nel ricco Barcellona,personalmente (e penso anche molti altri) non da le stesse emozioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Io aspetto che Messi vinca un Mondiale con l'Argentina, dopodiché non avrò reticenze a dire che è il migliore di tutti i tempi, se non altro sugli stessi livelli del Pibe.


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2013)

Per me Messi se fa ancora qualche annata a questo livello diventa il giocatore della storia, anche meglio di Maradona, per il semplice fatto che ha la testa del grande professionista e campione. Cosa che non aveva Diego e non può essere una cosa da ignorare nella valutazione totale di un calciatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me Messi se fa ancora qualche annata a questo livello diventa il giocatore della storia, anche meglio di Maradona, per il semplice fatto che ha la testa del grande professionista e campione. Cosa che non aveva Diego e non può essere una cosa da ignorare nella valutazione totale di un calciatore.


Anche, anche, anche... perché mi chiedo, a questo punto, cosa debba fare un calciatore per arrivare al livello di Diego, cosa deve fare più di questo Messi ? Deve vincere la Champions col Goteborg ? A un certo punto inizio a pensare che sia semplicemente un dogma quello del Pibe.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Comunque si sparla tanto del fatto che votano gli allenatori della nazionale del Burundi o del Madagascar poi vai a vedere e questi tizi hanno votato Messi mentre degli scienziati del calcio come Prandelli e Loew hanno votato Pirlo e Özil guardando al proprio orticello...a quel punto c'ha più dignità il voto dei primi due che quello del ct italiano e di quello tedesco...



No dai brandelli ha votato pirla?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche, anche, anche... perché mi chiedo, a questo punto, cosa debba fare un calciatore per arrivare al livello di Diego, cosa deve fare più di questo Messi ? Deve vincere la Champions col Goteborg ? A un certo punto inizio a pensare che sia semplicemente un dogma quello del Pibe.



Forse per la consacrazione definitiva Messi dovrebbe vincere almeno un Mondiale con la sua nazionale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No dai brandelli ha votato pirla?


E Loew che vota Ozil


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Winfried Schaefer, CT della Thailandia ha votato Sergio Busquets, mentre Casillas ha votato Sergio Ramos


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2013)

.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Gennaio 2013)

per essere il più forte di sempre deve vincere il Mondiale...la Champions League non è paragonabile a un Mondiale (e neanche a un Europeo)
il Mondiale si gioca ogni 4 anni, c'è una pressione immensa, ci sono compagni che non vedi tutti i giorni (nel caso di Messi sono più scarsi del Barcellona), devi trascinare la tua squadra a vincere e sai che non puoi fallire, perchè di solito lo puoi giocare 2-3 volte (massimo 4)


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> ...quando lo capirete



Fra 20 anni riparleremo di Messi. Solo in Italia Diego è amato più di Messi, ma perché noi per tradizione rendiamo eroe qualsiasi giocatore che ha fatto bene nel nostro campionato. Se giri per Napoli il discorso principale nel bar è ancora, ah Maradona...

Messi è il calcio, e per ora, è l'atleta professionista. Cosa che Maradona non è riuscito ad essere.


----------



## Gnagnazio (9 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Fra 20 anni riparleremo di Messi. Solo in Italia Diego è amato più di Messi, ma perché noi per tradizione rendiamo eroe qualsiasi giocatore che ha fatto bene nel nostro campionato. Se giri per Napoli il discorso principale nel bar è ancora, ah Maradona...
> 
> Messi è il calcio, e per ora, è l'atleta professionista. Cosa che Maradona non è riuscito ad essere.



Esatto.

Alla fine un po' di obiettività.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Maradona va oltre il calcio.......quando lo capirete
> 
> Anche se non sei argentino e napoletano capisci che Maradona è qualcosa di più di un calciatore,*è un eroe romantico*
> 
> Messi è stato un fenomeno nel ricco Barcellona,personalmente (e penso anche molti altri) non da le stesse emozioni



Va bene, ma non si vive mica di solo fumo.


----------



## BB7 (9 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche, anche, anche... perché mi chiedo, a questo punto, cosa debba fare un calciatore per arrivare al livello di Diego, cosa deve fare più di questo Messi ? Deve vincere la Champions col Goteborg ? A un certo punto inizio a pensare che sia semplicemente un dogma quello del Pibe.



No, però quantomeno non fare la figura che ha fatto in Sud-Africa, dove sembrava un Giovinco qualsiasi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> No, però quantomeno non fare la figura che ha fatto in Sud-Africa, dove sembrava un Giovinco qualsiasi


Ha minimo altri due mondiali davanti, gli do tempo


----------



## rossovero (10 Gennaio 2013)

Quello che manca a Messi per essere come Maradona é il carisma del leader. Ma mi sembra piú uno che dá l´esempio coi fatti e con l´impegno costante, il che non é poco. Sono due modi diversi di imporsi


----------



## Butcher (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ho letto una notizia dove riportava uno stato di Thiagone Silva di Instagram. Diceva che di aver votato C. Ronaldo ma la FIFA ha assegnato il suo voto a Messi.


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Fra 20 anni riparleremo di Messi. Solo in Italia Diego è amato più di Messi, ma perché noi per tradizione rendiamo eroe qualsiasi giocatore che ha fatto bene nel nostro campionato. Se giri per Napoli il discorso principale nel bar è ancora, ah Maradona...
> 
> Messi è il calcio, e per ora, è l'atleta professionista. Cosa che Maradona non è riuscito ad essere.



Van Gogh era suonato forte ma chi mette in dubbio la sua genialità?!?!

Vero,Messi è una macchina perfetta,ma è pure un altro calcio

Oh ma poi perché sti discorsi non valgono per Baggio,che è stato messo all'angolo quando il gioco si faceva duro (juve di Lippi,Capello al Milan) e ha praticamente chiuso col calcio ad alti livelli a 31 anni?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ho letto una notizia dove riportava uno stato di Thiagone Silva di Instagram. Diceva che di aver votato C. Ronaldo ma la FIFA ha assegnato il suo voto a Messi.



anche io l'ho letto...oltre a Thiago c'è Duarte che non ha ricevuto dalla FIFA il foglio per votare sempre il numero 7 del Real Madrid e dei voti di Pisczek e Denisov modificati non si sa in quale modo ma che comunque hanno attribuito secondo il documento della FIFA, la loro preferenza a Messi


----------



## Butcher (11 Gennaio 2013)

Tutto molto trasparente insomma!


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Van Gogh era suonato forte ma chi mette in dubbio la sua genialità?!?!
> 
> Vero,Messi è una macchina perfetta,ma è pure un altro calcio
> 
> Oh ma poi perché sti discorsi non valgono per Baggio,che è stato messo all'angolo quando il gioco si faceva duro (juve di Lippi,Capello al Milan) e ha praticamente chiuso col calcio ad alti livelli a 31 anni?



Ma un conto è parlare della soggettiva emozione che un calciatore da, un altro delle capacità tecniche. Maradona, Zico, MVB, Platini... giocatori inarrivabili, emozioni incredibili. Ma quando vado ad analizzare il calciatore Messi, vedo che come lui nessuno. Potrà non emozionare magari, non lo so, a me piace da matti.. ma se vado a cercare il genio, per dire, io lo trovo in Sheva.. un ucraino che viene in Italia, un talento puro, che fa amare noi tifosi.. per me meglio di lui non c'è nessuno, ma non potrò mai dire che lui E' il meglio in assoluto.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma un conto è parlare della soggettiva emozione che un calciatore da, un altro delle capacità tecniche. Maradona, Zico, MVB, Platini... giocatori inarrivabili, emozioni incredibili. Ma quando vado ad analizzare il calciatore Messi, vedo che come lui nessuno. Potrà non emozionare magari, non lo so, a me piace da matti.. ma se vado a cercare il genio, per dire, io lo trovo in Sheva.. un ucraino che viene in Italia, un talento puro, che fa amare noi tifosi.. per me meglio di lui non c'è nessuno, ma non potrò mai dire che lui E' il meglio in assoluto.




Vero,ma vincere col NAPOLI e con un'Argentina di SPHEEGATI è una cosa che non lascia indifferenti 
Il biondo ucraino,per quanto fenomenale,ha vinto in un grande Milan


----------



## pennyhill (17 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## vota DC (17 Gennaio 2013)

Leggo solo ora, ma come ci è finito Mou tra allenatori finalisti? Negli altri anni meritava, ma quest'anno è da esonero.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Gennaio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Leggo solo ora, ma come ci è finito Mou tra allenatori finalisti? Negli altri anni meritava, ma quest'anno è da esonero.



Credo si prenda in considerazione quanto fatto nella scorsa stagione, e avendo vinto la Liga...


----------

